# To carry concealed in your state...



## Roadking

What is required?
I have heard of requirements of training, simple forms with background checks to no paperwork required.
In Pa., fill out a form, give two references and wait 2 weeks then pick up your license.
Do some states require a training and testing period?
Thanks in advance.

Matt

PS, I've had mine for over 20 years. And Pa is an open carry state (commonwealth), but I only open carry on the homestead.


----------



## unregistered41671

GA is a "shall issue" state. We go to the probate judge, fill out a form, get a pic taken and then go to the sheriff's office to get printed. I think it is valid for 5 yrs. After 7/1, I think we no longer will get printed. No training is required but I do my own. We can also OC, but like you, I only do on our property. I have had mine close to 20 yrs.


----------



## lonelytree

We get a pistol and put bullets in it.


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE

open carry ,be 18,not felon, own gun , place in holster go for a walk

concealed carry be 21 , not a felon , fill out form mail it in with a check for 40 dollars 

to fully fill out the form you will need a state id like a drivers license and a second ID like a birth certificate and proof of training 

hunters ed card covers proof of training , as does a DD214 , a CCL from anther state ,nra basic pistol, if you were ever a cop or armed security gaurd or a free or paid for 4 hour state curriculum training coarse 

mail in form with Id ,proof of training and a check , they run a background check you wait up to 2 weeks and get CCL back in the mail.

then you can carry legaly in any non posted building , places off limits but not necessarily posted , school grounds and school buildings for k-12 , police stations , court houses and air ports past security

one building you might expect to be posted but is not, you can walk right into the state capitol building and sit in the gallery and watch the house while carrying concealed , some state reps and senators have their offices posted and the state supreme court room is off limits.

you can carry in church if it is not posted , you can carry in a bar if your not drinking and still be legal


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE

Roadking said:


> What is required?
> I have heard of requirements of training, simple forms with background checks to no paperwork required.
> In Pa., fill out a form, give two references and wait 2 weeks then pick up your license.
> Do some states require a training and testing period?
> Thanks in advance.
> 
> Matt
> 
> PS, I've had mine for over 20 years. And Pa is an open carry state (commonwealth), but I only open carry on the homestead.


but no carry of any kind in Philly as I recall hearing


----------



## Cornhusker

We take a class one day, go shoot some paper the next day, then download the application, take it to the state patrol headquarters, pay $100, get printed, picture taken, they send it in and in a week or two it shows up in the mail.
When you renew, you don't have to do anything but get a new pic, prints and pay $50
Good for 5 years


----------



## Roadking

It has been said a lot that you cannot carry in Philly, but is untrue. Granted, if you are carrying and a LEO confronts you (for whatever reason), you WILL get hassled, waste a bunch of time, but allowed on your way. Been there, done that, and will carry again in that city...spent too much time as a youngin' in that area to feel safe without protection.
Thanks for the input all. Just curious where the rest of the country lines up.

Matt

BTW, once, a 10/22 that was stolen from me was recovered in Philly. Went to courthouse (Center City), retrieved said 10/22, and walked out of the courthouse with rifle in hand...no case, no bag, just strutting down the sidewalk to my truck. Boy, did I get some strange looks on that 3 block stroll...LOL!


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE

Roadking said:


> It has been said a lot that you cannot carry in Philly, but is untrue. Granted, if you are carrying and a LEO confronts you (for whatever reason), you WILL get hassled, waste a bunch of time, but allowed on your way. Been there, done that, and will carry again in that city...spent too much time as a youngin' in that area to feel safe without protection.
> Thanks for the input all. Just curious where the rest of the country lines up.
> 
> Matt
> 
> BTW, once, a 10/22 that was stolen from me was recovered in Philly. Went to courthouse (Center City), retrieved said 10/22, and walked out of the courthouse with rifle in hand...no case, no bag, just strutting down the sidewalk to my truck. Boy, did I get some strange looks on that 3 block stroll...LOL!


good to know 

can't imagine why you got strange looks leaving the court house with a rifle , ha ha 

but then again we have a gun store on the square with our court house and people walking in and out with uncased guns fairly often it doesn't even even get you a look 

one other thing , when WISCONSIN passed concealed carry with act 31 they also passed act 51 to improve open carry , we can without a license openly carry a loaded pistol in a Vehicle but long guns need to be unloaded 
previously all guns needed to be unloaded and encased before being transported in a vehicle technically even if on a 4 wheeler 

so now when hunting we just hop right in the truck with our unloaded uncased rifles and shotguns and hold them till we get to the next drive 

used to be you needed a spare case to toss in each truck and some carried a little roll up cloth case in case the came out of the woods and picked up a ride with a passing car 

the time spent talking about putting your gun in a case when I took hunters education , it was 5-10 minutes here or there but covered repeatedly they beat cases into us right along with TAB didn't add K till years later (they did tell us to keep our finger out of the trigger guard but not as a separate letter at the time )

any way thousands of people must have gotten tickets for laying guns in or on cars while uncased , cause they harped on that ridiculous law the dnr had for so long if I still remember them going over it over 20 some years later 
I understand they were just trying to prepare us for the ridiculousness of that law they knew you were going to come out of the woods a mile or more from camp after you decided to walk the cedars and got turned around and you would see someone you knew and they would offer you a ride , and you needed to be prepared to not get a ticket if a warden saw you , people did a lot more walking unting back then manufactured tree stands were just really getting their start , didn't see a decent ladder till a few years later 

and now we just hold the guns and ride around with them , and no blood runs in the streets ,amazingly peace full


----------



## ninny

Here in Tx.,we have a one day instructional course with a shooting (pistol, 50 rds at different ranges from target) proficiency included in the class. 25 question exam at the end of the class. Background check, fingerprint required. Class was $125, fingerprint was $10.43, license was $27.00 (this was for a veteran). Approx. 4 to 6 weeks wait before receiving license. 

.


----------



## Shoden

Here's a site with a pretty good summary of the laws for each state: http://www.handgunlaw.us/

BTW, Pennsylvania doesn't have a 2 week waiting period for a concealed carry permit. The county sheriff has up to 45 days to issue it, and while 2 weeks may be a safe average time to assume, there's no actual minimum.


Here's another source, although it doesn't appear quite as thorough (for example, doesn't mention the 2 references required by Pennsylvania): http://www.usacarry.com/concealed_carry_permit_information.html


----------



## AngieM2

$10 for paper copy, $20 for plastic with list of other states that honor it on the back.

A paper application for background check. 3 wks or so, you go and pay your money and get it.

For renewal, you go in and pay money and they make the new card right then.


----------



## redhead89

70 bucks for the license, 42 for fingerprints processing, snap a pic, send in your application.

Of course you have to be at least 21 without a criminal record and have completed training to show you can handle a firearm properly.


----------



## Conhntr

Fingerprints? Wow get treated like a criminal to get a permision slip from the state to do something that is an unalienable human right (self defense).


----------



## Gray Wolf

In Washington, fill out the form, bring ID's to sheriff or police station, get fingerprinted and pay fee. Wait a week or two for permit to show up in the mail. I've had one for 30 years or so. 

I support fingerprinting as part of the background check. To me, the 2nd amendment doesn't convey the right to carry concealed, just to own if not a felon, etc. Too bad it's so hard to find and disqualify the unstable. But it is.


----------



## DirtyHowi

8 hour class, fiddy dollah check payable to the sheriffs department, and about 5 days.

i get the class for free due to where i work, so i'm out the fiddy bucks.

also doubles as your permit to purchase a handgun. good for 5 years.


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE

I keep hearing about permit to purchase a hand gun , I think I heard of this in MN and IA and PA now , really, you don't just walk into the store and pay down your money instant check and go 

and I thought our 48 hour wait to pick up a hand gun from the store was stupid when you already had several, and were carrying into the store when you bought the new one.

how about private sales person to person?


----------



## Conhntr

Gray Wolf said:


> the 2nd amendment doesn't convey the right to carry concealed, just to own if not a felon


Have you read the 2a lately. "Carry" and "bear" mean the same thing in this context. And alot of citizens are deprived of their right to bear arms due to non-violent or drug felony convictions. I dont remember seeing the 2a say "unless you where cuaght growing a marijuana plant when you where 18


----------



## DirtyHowi

GREENCOUNTYPETE said:


> I keep hearing about permit to purchase a hand gun , I think I heard of this in MN and IA and PA now , really, you don't just walk into the store and pay down your money instant check and go
> 
> and I thought our 48 hour wait to pick up a hand gun from the store was stupid when you already had several, and were carrying into the store when you bought the new one.
> 
> how about private sales person to person?


in IA private sales are perfectly legal (i'm not allowed, company policy, unless i owned it prior to coming here) far as i know you need a permit to purchase from an FFL holder or auction house (who usually have a FFL holder right there) generally costs 10 bucks ish for the transfer, friend of mine does this for the extra 10 bucks per transaction, makes couple hundred just filling out papers on a weekend.

long guns are cash and carry.


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE

DirtyHowi said:


> in IA private sales are perfectly legal (*i'm not allowed, company policy, unless i owned it prior to coming here*) far as i know you need a permit to purchase from an FFL holder or auction house (who usually have a FFL holder right there) generally costs 10 bucks ish for the transfer, friend of mine does this for the extra 10 bucks per transaction, makes couple hundred just filling out papers on a weekend.
> 
> long guns are cash and carry.


is that because you work for a arms manufacture , gun smith , or something like that?


----------



## DirtyHowi

GREENCOUNTYPETE said:


> is that because you work for a arms manufacture , gun smith , or something like that?


we'll go with something like that :rock:

i'm midway between des moines and iowa city, 9 miles south of i-80. google maps should get you near it :O


----------



## wy_white_wolf

Constitutional carry here. 21 years of age and nothing on record that would normally deny carrying. 

There is an optional CCW permit if one desires to get it and carry in other states that honor it. 

WWW


----------



## Nimrod

No one has ever fingerprinted me and no one will. It's the same thing as having a serial number tattooed on your arm.

In MN you need a permit to purchase a handgun and/or an "assault rifle". You apply to local law enforcement and they do a more thorough background check. I think it's good for a year or two and then you have to renew.

MN is a shall issue state. They issue a permit to carry. The permit is good for either concealed or open carry so they don't call it a CCW. You can not carry concealed or open without the permit. If you have a permit to carry you don't need a permit to purchase.

If you are an evildoer, you won't get a permit no matter what state you are in.


----------



## Shrek

AngieM2 said:


> $10 for paper copy, $20 for plastic with list of other states that honor it on the back.
> 
> A paper application for background check. 3 wks or so, you go and pay your money and get it.
> 
> For renewal, you go in and pay money and they make the new card right then.


The $10 version is only good for the county its issued in. Currently only 5 Al counties still offer the county only CCW last I heard. I have always went the extra 10 for the statewide permit.

Since 1981 the permitting process I have gone through has always been the same. Fill in the form swearing that I have not been charged or convicted of a felony or misdemeanor domestic violence, never been found mentally ill, never been convicted of federal firearm violations and then they checked me out on NCIC, took my picture, took my $20 and issued my CCL permit good for a year.

Funny thing about the way the S.O. can make our renewals right away.
When I couldn't find my wallet a few years ago, I went with my social security card, birth certificate and last water bill to the DMV to get my new DL and they said I needed a photo I.D. Just as a shot in the dark I took my paper documentation to the S.O explained I would also need a new CCW permit and the deputy pulled up my CCW info from my SSN , verified I looked like my picture and printed me out a new CCW permit at no charge.

I then took the new copy of my CCW permit back to the DMV as picture I.D. and got a temp DL and charged the full $26 for the replacement to be sent from Montgomery.

Our DMV should take record keeping training from our sheriff departments.

Of course three days before my new DL arrived in the mail , my lost wallet was found in the sofa at my girlfriends house. Oh well I needed a new wallet anyway


----------



## lostspring

Illinois
You can only apply via the internet
16 hr of training to include 30rds fired and "scored"
DD214 and a couple other types will reduce training to 8hrs and shots fired.
$150.00 fee
Fingerprints are optional but if not add 30 days to 90 given the Illinois State Police to run background checks
Illinois has 23 GFZ groups to include the usual, all schools, day care,gov buildings to include rest stops on highways, all public transportation, restaurants with 51% of sales in alcohol, public parks and the list goes on.


----------



## roadless

I had to meet with the Chief of Police, fill out an application, and take a gun safety class.


----------



## Conhntr

Nimrod said:


> No one has ever fingerprinted me and no one will. It's the same thing as having a serial number tattooed on your arm.


Very well said and true!


----------



## Malamute

lonelytree said:


> We get a pistol and put bullets in it.


Funny how that's worked out. When any particular state started concealed carry, there were dire predictions of blood running in the streets, shootouts over parking places etc, but it never seemed to happen. When the subject comes up in discussions online, many express the feeling that folks _should_ have training to carry, or else there will be all sorts of bad stuff happen,...but the states that have gone to no permit carry or no training etc carry haven't had any rash of problems of gross stupidity. Not that theres any shortage of people that do stupid things, it just hast become the problem many predicted or assume would happen with no permit or training. Even the people that buy a gun and a box of shells and rarely or never go shoot it seem to generally muddle through fairly well when the moment comes, and they take care of business somehow.


----------



## JJ Grandits

You lucky people. Here in the great Socialist State Of New York it is a different story. First off, I do not have a pistol permit. Too much hassel. 
To get a permit one must:

1) Take a small arms safety course (about $50, and a great idea) 

2) Call county clerk and ask for application. This requires four references from your town (they will be interviewed), police background checks, photographs and fingerprints and reason why you want a permit. Mail this and $85 dollars back to county clerk and wait. This can take up to two years. When you get your permit you have 30 days to purchase a handgun. You can go to a gun store and look, but can not touch. When you purchase the handgun it has to stay in the gun store. Take the receipt and your permit and mail it back to county clerk. They will enter the gun on your permit (in their own sweet time) and send it back. You may now go back to the gun store and take possession of you gun. Keep in mind, this only allows you to own a gun, not carry one. After several years if you want to carry you can apply for that permit, appear before a judge (with a good reason) and with enough money and political connections your all set to go.

The other alternative is to hang out in a downtown bar with a couple of hundred bucks in your pocket, talk to some people, and get just about anything you want.

You have to realize, this is in order to reduce crime. That's why there's nowhere safer then the streets of New York!


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE

JJ Grandits said:


> You lucky people. Here in the great Socialist State Of New York it is a different story. First off, I do not have a pistol permit. Too much hassel.
> To get a permit one must:
> 
> 1) Take a small arms safety course (about $50, and a great idea)
> 
> 2) Call county clerk and ask for application. This requires four references from your town (they will be interviewed), police background checks, photographs and fingerprints and reason why you want a permit. Mail this and $85 dollars back to county clerk and wait. This can take up to two years. When you get your permit you have 30 days to purchase a handgun. You can go to a gun store and look, but can not touch. When you purchase the handgun it has to stay in the gun store. Take the receipt and your permit and mail it back to county clerk. They will enter the gun on your permit (in their own sweet time) and send it back. You may now go back to the gun store and take possession of you gun. Keep in mind, this only allows you to own a gun, not carry one. After several years if you want to carry you can apply for that permit, appear before a judge (with a good reason) and with enough money and political connections your all set to go.
> 
> The other alternative is to hang out in a downtown bar with a couple of hundred bucks in your pocket, talk to some people, and get just about anything you want.
> 
> You have to realize, this is in order to reduce crime. That's why there's nowhere safer then the streets of New York!



That is RIDICULOUS , I think that is the definition of INFRINGE!


----------



## paqcrewmama

Got my CC pistol last year here in CT:
- $115. For NRA pistol class
-pick app at town hall and take said app to state police to have fingerprints done-more $$ for this maybe it was 25.00?
-take fingerprint card and app back to town and pay two morefees for background check and admin fees
-wait weeks to see if prints were good enough (my 1st set were not) and go back to reprint if needed and wait again
-IF all is good you receive temp permit at town hall and during the first FULL week of the month and within 45 days of getting your temp permit you go to state police, pay another fee and get your permit.

Total cost class to permit was nearly 500.00 and took me 8 weeks.

Oh and as part of emergency laws enacted after Newtown, you must now have a safety class and apply for a long arm permit from the state police if you want to buy a long arm of any caliber. If you have a CC you are covered. Oh and you may not buy any ammo without ammo permit or CC or long arm permit in CT.

As far as finger printing, the reason I didn't print well the first time was my deep loathing of the idea that one my fingerprints were on file, I was on the system. I had sweaty hands. But I was more concerned with losing my 2nd amendment right than being on radar. As a law abiding citizen, my prints aren't showingup at a bank heist any time soon but by getting that CC I was making sure my lawmakers knew that no matter how loops you make me jump through, I am going to carry concealed if I choose to in this state. 

My non-resident NH was a copy of CT permit, 3 references (none were called) and 100.00. Come to find out, I can get resident NH permit as we own property up there and live there part time. 15.00 for that and talk to local police hief. I'll move to resident this summer when I can be upthereuring the week.


----------



## HomesteadPhil

Roadking said:


> What is required?
> I have heard of requirements of training, simple forms with background checks to no paperwork required.
> In Pa., fill out a form, give two references and wait 2 weeks then pick up your license.
> Do some states require a training and testing period?
> Thanks in advance.
> 
> Matt
> 
> PS, I've had mine for over 20 years. And Pa is an open carry state (commonwealth), but I only open carry on the homestead.


I did my paperwork and within 5 minutes had my photo taken and permit issued here in PA.


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE

so if the antis were correct, Pennsylvania where you need 5 minutes to get a license to carry concealed handgun vs it's neighbor NY would have if it takes an hour to buy a pistol in PA and a month and a bunch of red tape and much cost to even get a handgun much less carry one , crime should be a hundred fold on the PA side of the border or since criminals like unarmed victims everyone sitting a NY prison would be from PA 

since neither is true 

a thinking person could devise that NY's plan doesn't work , but then thinking people in NY are far out numbered .


----------



## Roadking

Homestead Phil...that's the procedure for a renewal here...I believe it is county controlled.

Matt


----------



## HomesteadPhil

All permits are issued by your county Sheriff. Here in PA the Sheriff is REQUIRED to issue a permit unless you are found in the system. I think it's the same system that checks you for gun purchases. The Sheriff may take as long as 45 days (if memory serves me correctly) to issue you the permit. Because the law is not specific some Sheriff's say 45 business days, others say calendar days. Places like Phili, so I've heard, take as much time as possible to issue that permit, but in my county the Sheriff issues the permit the day you walk in the door unless the computer system is down.

Answering your question. From what I understand the Sheriff sends a renewal notice to you before your permit expires (5 years) and you simply show up and renew. You are still ultimately responsible if you forget to renew.

I think the renewal fee is $20.


----------



## Bluesgal

Arizona, well you don't NEED anything to generally open carry or conceal carry. You can own full auto (assuming you pay the $200 Fed Tax and get a class 3 license

However, there are restrictions on where you can carry without a ccw. For example, you can only carry in state parks with a ccw or restaurants (but you can't drink)

To get a ccw you take a 4 hour class ($50-100) file the class receipt with your fingerprints, state form and $75 and your license arrives in the mail 3-6 weeks later.

With a ccw in AZ you have to fill out a 4473 if you buy from a dealer but it is not called in, only filed in the cabinet. Private sales are allowed here


----------



## littlejoe

Colorado...if I remember correctly. Only the county sheriff of the county you can reside can issue you a CC. A class was required, and the class we took was $100 per person. Several hours of class? And the next morning was spent at a range with some light training. $150 at the sheriffs office for a background check...something that should be done away with, and I do somewhat expect Colorado, and many others to follow AZ in CC laws?


----------



## simi-steading

Here in VA, take a simple 20 something question test on the web after watching the video of how to clean your gun, turn in your paperwork with the Sheriff and wait about 30 days for them to mail your permit after you pass a background check.

In WV, my VA permit is good, but once I do have to renew, I have to take a full day course and shoot, then urn in the paperwork and wait a couple weeks for the background.


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE

It strikes me that the fees being collected are in excess of what is needed to run the background check , and process the application and are excessive and not in line with the well being of the people and their right.

this goverment profiting from public safety is not the goal of licensed carry, the goal is to insure that only qualified people are licensed

when Wisconsin law was written making provisions for licensed concealed carry there was a provion that it could only cover he cost and was not intended to generate revenue only pay for it's self , and surprisingly after about a year of the original 50 dollar fee it was dropped to 40 to reflect the actual cost 

this would be like taxing child car seats with a 100 dollar tax for a 5 minute inspection that the seat is properly installed in the car and that you have watched the safety video about proper installation , because if you don't love your kids enough to properly unsure their safety IE pay the added tax you should walk or take public transportation.


----------



## simi-steading

Yeah, here in VA you had to mail in a $50.... The court get's $10 ( A judge signs the license) the state police get $5 for the background check, and the local police who you mail the application to get's $35 for passing everything around to get the permit OK'd.


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE

simi-steading said:


> Yeah, here in VA you had to mail in a $50.... The court get's $10 ( A judge signs the license) the state police get $5 for the background check, and the local police who you mail the application to get's $35 for passing everything around to get the permit OK'd.


and 50 for 5 years seems reasonable . like you said the judge gets 10 the police get 5 and the clerk who files gets something , the card costs something to print 

but a hundred or more just seems like the states is out to generate revenue and it shouldn't be , and if it really does take a hundred or more dollars to do what other states do for less than half that , the state needs to look at how they are using resources 


since those of us that can see the truth is that the License really does very little for public safety and there to make goverment and anti's feel better


----------



## DEKE01

Conhntr said:


> Have you read the 2a lately. "Carry" and "bear" mean the same thing in this context. And alot of citizens are deprived of their right to bear arms due to non-violent or drug felony convictions. I dont remember seeing the 2a say "unless you where cuaght growing a marijuana plant when you where 18


but 5A, passed at the same time as 2A, says that you may be deprived of rights and property as long as due process is followed. The supremes have interpretted that to mean that a felony conviction is enough to forfeit your 2A rights. 

BTW - I'm just stating the facts, not advocating. I have concerns that somewhere down the line that 5A could be twisted far enough to eliminate 2A for most people.


----------



## Pat32rf

Here in Canada we had to be 21, have a squeaky clean record, belong to an accredited gun club with range so we could be approved by them. We then got our carry permit that was good country wide, open or concealed. Mine took about two months, start to finish. If you were in a town, concealed saved a lot of hassle and was recommended. A few places (voting stations, bars, etc) were off limits . 
Then Mr Trudeau (liberal party)was elected and things started to change. Now most shooters can't even remember (or believe) what we lost......


----------



## paqcrewmama

The fees are excessive. If I was a bad girl, I could have probably already bought 1 or 2 weapons off the streets for the $500 it took me to get my CC. It's more of your right to bear if you can bear the cost of the fees.


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE

I filled out the paperwork at the dealer last night for a new pistol I ordered , fill out 2 forms , for whatever reason the state has a pistol form and pistol background checks are run through the state police and long gun background checks are run through the fed and then the usual 4473 for the feds , I am presently waiting my 48 hours and going to pick it up tomorrow 

we got in a discussion about what and why and how it was and how it is and apparently at one point Wis had 72 hour wait not 48 and it went back to 48 and the background check for handguns had been 9 dollars then Doyle took it to 13 then Walker brought it back to 10 dollars 

either way glad to not have to get a document from the sheriff first to buy a pistol although I do wish i could just pick it up since i have my CCL but they haven't gotten to that yet , even though I bought the gun while i had another holstered on my belt i still have to wait


----------



## Adirondackgal

New York State is a pain. It is very difficult to get a CC. I have had my pistol permit for well over 10 years, but not CC. I sure wish I lived in another state sometimes. The taxes are ridiculously high too. If it weren't for my parents still living and having to help take care of things for them I would be out of here. New York State is beautiful though.


----------



## HomesteadPhil

GREENCOUNTYPETE said:


> we got in a discussion about what and why and how it was and how it is and apparently at one point Wis had 72 hour wait not 48 and it went back to 48 and the background check for handguns had been 9 dollars then Doyle took it to 13 then Walker brought it back to 10 dollars


Maryland has a 7 or 8 day wait. The Maryland state police must approve the application. When they where backlogged they would take as long as 30 - 90 days to approve the application. The law is written that the dealer can release the firearm to the individual after the wait time, but most dealers were scared to do so and choose to hold the firearm for you. I'm happy I no longer live in that state.


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE

my 48 hours is up today , this is a 38spl revolver new in box out the door price 250.00 I will be putting it through it's paces in the next few weeks and write it up and let you know what i think 

with rifles i can be in and out of the store with my new gun in about 30 minutes 

collectively I suppose i will spend about 30 minutes getting this pistol , 15 or so to fill out paper work earlier this week, then he calls it in, I leave then they call me when the gun is in and what time i can pick it up after 

personalty I think the wait is stupid and should be waived for CCL holders but I will have to take that up with my state rep


----------



## littlejoe

paqcrewmama said:


> The fees are excessive. If I was a bad girl, I could have probably already bought 1 or 2 weapons off the streets for the $500 it took me to get my CC. It's more of your right to bear if you can bear the cost of the fees.


Exactly! If you were a bad girl or guy, you would carry wherever you were at, regardless of any law/laws, or taxes imposed on law abiding citizens.


----------



## simi-steading

Well don't life just get grander... 

So today I'm reading a story about NE reciprocating with WV, and come to realize I can't be a resident of the state of WV and legally carry with my VA licence, which reciprocates... Just can't be a resident with it.. ERRRRrrrrrrrr

So, Now I gotta go take a test, on the range too... 

Then I gotta mail in $75 for the application, then after they say they will issue it I gotta mail in another $25 to the sheriff so he can send i t the state, then I get my card.. 

Or so that's the way I read the process.. 

Either way, sux I gotta go get one even though I got one they recognize.. so long as I don't live there.... and THEN, it's costing me twice the price and work to get the new one.. 


MMmmm... Not loving WV so much at the moment.. especially after piling this new news on top of the news I found out about getting my Jeep specially inspected... I sure fooled myself thinking I was getting away from so many laws heading for the hills...


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE

there was just a thread about WV vehicle inspection apparently there are a number of local garages that if you get know and the basics work lights turn signals and such they will sign sign off and sell you the sticker , they only make a few dollars on the inspection so unless there is an obvious safety issue you can get an inspection easy enough

the new CC that probably isn't so easy , but I am sure you will get it done 

the thing is so many of the early adopters of CCP/CCL did it as a way to restrict access to poor or minority gun owners


----------



## simi-steading

I got no worries about the CC... I can pass that without attending. 

The Inspection is a whole 'nother story.. Yeah, it's all in who ya know and buy your gas from... BUT, with having to do a modified inspection it's a different can of worms.. Not many stations can do them, and they seem to be held to a different standard for the modified inspections... They police have been coming back on them over problems.. I know as my Jeep sits now, it won't pass because of the tires sticking out way to far... I'm looking for more wheels and tires to get the inspection, then I'll switch back.. and just keep paying fat tire taxes when I get stopped for it..


----------



## HomesteadPhil

You could consider an out of state resident permit for Utah. Looks like VA, NE, and WV honor it.


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE

in most states it doesn't matter who's license you have , if they live their you have to have theirs , even though people form all sorts of other states reciprocate , if you live there they want Your tax dollar 

if you live in Wisconsin you must have a Wisconsin CCL , it isn't right that they tax a right , but here it is so easy to get and costs less than a box of even the cheapest practice ammo each year that it isn't hardly worth the trouble of fighting , we do not need licenses for open carry


----------



## simi-steading

No paperwork for open carry for WV either... Yep.. it's all about the dollars and nothing more, making a resident have their own state's permit... HOWEVER, what I feel they SHOULD do is honor the previous state's permit that you are moving from, and use that as enough to issue your own state's to a new resident.. You know, kinda like a welcome to our state gift.. at least wait until I've been there for a while before you start trying to stick it to me..


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE

your previous states license counts as your proof of training in Wis so then it is just the 40 dollars and background check and your license is in the mail back to you.

then again so do Hunters ed , DD214 and NRA basic pistol


----------



## TRellis

In North Carolina you have to...

Take a half-day class on the state laws regarding concealed carry (the price varies with whomever you go to for the class)...

Take a written test at the end of the class and pass (a whole bunch of people cheated on that test)...

Shoot 30 to 50 rounds demonstrating that you can come really close to hitting what you are aiming at (from the dreaded 3, 5 and 7 yard lines)...

Fill out the application that wants to know a lot about your mental health (and what doctors you have used for the last several years)...

Get fingerprinted at the county sheriff's office (for a fee, of course)...

And then wait about three months for it all to be processed.

I think that was all that there was to it.

From what I have heard from others there is a really big difference in how the class time, testing and shooting are conducted depending on where you go. Many gun shops here offer the class and the quality varies greatly.

TRellis


----------



## 264Win

No Problem we just buy a pistol and carry no restrictions no permit no problems just paying for the gun?


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE

264Win said:


> No Problem we just buy a pistol and carry no restrictions no permit no problems just paying for the gun?


what state is this ?


----------



## DEKE01

GREENCOUNTYPETE said:


> what state is this ?


From the news reports it sounds like it could be Chicago :hair


----------



## KMA1

Shrek said:


> The $10 version is only good for the county its issued in. Currently only 5 Al counties still offer the county only CCW last I heard. I have always went the extra 10 for the statewide permit.
> 
> Not true. The paper permit is a state issued permit. Several Alabama counties, including mine still offer the cheaper paper permit that is a State of Alabama permit, and a few only issue paper permits. I elected not to pay extra for a piece of plastic with my picture and info on it, as have many others. And each Sheriff is allowed to set his own issuance fee, which ranges from $5 to around $30 I think. You can check all this on the Alabama website.


----------



## FarmboyBill

I got mine in Okla last year. I had to pay $35 for a class. I told them I didn't have a pistol. They said that's alright theyd furnish one. I went to the range and the guy, a deputy sheriff gave me his wifes dainty pistol. It was so small I was afraid one of my fingers might be in front of the barrel lol. I shot with it, and it would jam. Did that about 3 times and quit. Deputy came by, looked at my target. Asked if I was satisfied? I said I was, and he let me go long before the others left. That was alright, as I don't like being around firing guns.
I have 2 cap and ball pistols here, but I wasn't going to load them up over and over for that. They said we had to take 50 shots. I think I took 1/3 of that.

I had to pay $10. for a passport picture. I then had to bring a filled out form and the pic to the sheriffs office and give it to them along with $125. After round 2 mos I got my hard copy. Havnt felt the need to carry them yet, tho sometimes I think, U oughta.

I saw a guy in a store a week ago with open carry, which is likely what I would do with my holsters stuffed inside my waist band. It kinda supprised me to see him. First one I saw.


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE

if you like revolvers I think i would get something in a cartridge gun , I have a cap and ball and just about the time i think i can trust it to fire every time , click

or maybe get the conversion cylinder for one of your cap and ball revolvers


----------



## FarmboyBill

Im 66 and retired. Being retired, im broke. IF I hadn't bought these guns 40yrs ago, I couldn't buy them now. Dixie sells a reloading kit to roll your own. Im gonna get that and make me up rounds. I have a capper. With both, IF you think about it, I can reload nearly as fast as can be done with a cartridge gun, as I don't have to kick out the empty shell casings.


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE

I wouldn't worry about any reloading , just make the first 6 count 

unless you slapping mags and dropping slides it will just never be fast enough and frankly is almost never needed 

If your in so bad that 6 good hits from a 45 cap and ball won't do it your likely to be already bleeding before you ever get a chance to reload 

there is a reason that the officers involved in many shootings back in the police revolver days carried extra guns , for the New York reload , grabbing gun 2 was just so much faster 

as for reload speed , even if we are going as apples to apples as possible I would venture a case of beer that i can have all 6 chambers reloaded on a single action western style revolver before you can have the lever down on the 3rd chamber let alone capped even with paper cartridges 

with a revolver with a flip out crane and a speed loader before your loading lever is up on the first chamber 

and with a semi auto and magazines on my belt before the first paper cartridge is in the chamber 

load purely for reliability and keep your powder dry what a lot of people don't know is durring the early days of the 9mm in the hands of the ILL state police they were turning out never seen before single shot stops , and it wasn't because they had some fancy new bullet , the exact same ammo turned out horrible multi shot stops a few years latter , but they were using the first generation of S&W semi autos with early 9mm hollow point ammo that had a real problem with feeding at times , not trusting they were going to get a second shot they made the first one count 
s&w fixed the feeding issue with the 2nd gen and one shot stops fell dramatically

you are already 165 dollars into this , with the class license and picture , you might want to toss all your change in a jar each night you fill 2 mason jars with change and you can buy a service able smokeless pistol that would be much easier to carry


----------



## FarmboyBill

When your retired, you don't have money. Without having money, you don't have change. I keep enough change that I have plenty for the toll road, and usually a month have a buck or 2 beyond that. I have a 2 cup compartment in the middle of my Ford pk. I keep pennys in one, silver in the other. under the dash I have a compartment that I keep quarters in. Ive never had one overfill in the 4yrs I been retired,
I have 36s. And when comparing loading, I was thinking about someone with a 6 shot vacaro, or peace maker.
I agree with you that Id never need to reload. I wouldn't likely take one without taking both. That's 12 shots, as I when there loaded keep 5 capped ea with full loads insiode. I havnt loaded them in close to 20yrs. But things, theys a changing.


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE

I was comparing loading time between my Ruger old army and Ruger super blackhawk almost exactly the same frame , barrel and size guns most of the time i can just tip the barrel up give the ejector a slap the brass falls with gravity clean helps 

you never know half the retired people i know got some under the table horse trading going , combining for cash or spreading manure on an as needed basis or they buy and sell stuff from auctions for some spending money.


----------



## FarmboyBill

Nope. Don't do nonna those things lol.


----------



## AZHomesteader

Here in Arizona it's an open carry state, no permit needed


----------



## Cannon_Farms

Here in Ga its fill out the form, pay the money then prints and pictures. Got my Ga Weapons Carry License last month. $85 In my county, came in the mail in a week and a half. Ive been shooting all my life, but I am going to take one of the local safety classes just because sometime this winter.


----------



## Malamute

Be a resident, have gun, carry it, open or concealed, though concealed is most common.


----------



## lurch6889

AZ be legal to own the gun you are carrying and proceed to carry however you see fit.


Thanks
Troy

I breed American blues and New Zealand reds for meat. I have also started this year with raising chickens and doing all sorts of other off the wall survivalist/ homesteading projects.


----------

